# Ephedrine - sever stomach pain, normal?



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

heya im taking doses of 25mg of ephedrine with 1 lipo6x tablet ( for the caffeince and yhombine) at 9 am then 12 pm then 4 pm. However today i screwed u my dosage and popped a dose within 2 hours of eachother. I now have severe stomach pains, is this related or could it be done to something else?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i take 60 mg of eph at one time so its not that. i have no idea what lipo6 is?


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/nutrex/lipo6x.html

ingredients are on the left side


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

so your taking eph 25mg and this lipo which contains alot of stuff!

i think it must be the lipo stuff?

whats your verdict on the lipo does it work?


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

i cant really say as i went straight into the lipo6x and eph 25mg combo, took 2 doses a day for the first 2 days, then 3 doses a day for the next 2 and im on the 2nd day of 3 doses a day atm.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont know if anyone else has combined the lipo and eph together before.

have you tried the ECA stack or forza t5?


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

No i havnt but this is basically a an ECY stack as each lip tablet has about the right dosage of caffeine in it and some yhombine which i then add an eph tablet to.


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

im taking the lipo 6x multiphase capsules. Even though they already have synephrine in them (20mg) , i should be fine stacking it with 1 tablet of ephredine (25mg) shouldnt i? i wasnt feeling much off of taking 2 capsules a day with 2 tablets of ephredrine, but i am definitely starting to feel something now i am on 3 of each. Btw the stomach pain has subsided, maybe it happened cause i drank a huge jug of green tea? Does green tea contain any caffeine


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I have taken forza t5 last two months full and half strength and they definitely work but when I take 120g eph in a day they make you feel very out of control and your beats like a bugger! Not pleasant.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

If you think one drug is affecting u negatively and/or don't know how to use it would be wise to go OFF .

Simple common sense.


----------



## cameron jackson (Apr 21, 2009)

thingamiyjig said:


> I have taken forza t5 last two months full and half strength and they definitely work but when I take 120g eph in a day they make you feel very out of control and your beats like a bugger! Not pleasant.


The maximum according to forza you should be taking a day is 100g. Are you taking more because it doesnt effect you at smaller doses?


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

i've just started taking ForzaT5 max strength, one a day first thing in the morning, empty stomach then straight into some cardio. I'm not experiecing any shakes etc, tempted to take two tabs


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

well took another one at lunch, i'm still here lol. little stiff in the neck a little bit of hand shake, but nothing major. Noticed i am getting some spots, prob due to not drinking enough water, so will up it.


----------

